# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  1С English: Давно хотите «подтянуть» английский? Этот опрос для вас!

## iLocalize

В ногу со временем?

Развиваясь стремительными темпами, наращивая объемы продаж, компания «1С» все больше пробивает тернистые стены международного рынка, не так давно было создано предприятие 1С International https://1c.ru/news/pressrelise.jsp?id=1830.

США, Европа, Африка уже давно на расстоянии вытянутой руки. Компании нужны не просто профессионалы своего дела, а люди, говорящие и выполняющие повседневные задачи, по крайней мере, на английском языке. Другое время уже настало. А ты готов к новым вызовам?

Компания «РАЙС» - один из передовых партнеров «1С» c дочерней компанией в ЮАР http://risebiz.co.za/. За нашими плечами - перевод интерфейсов 1C:Бухгалтерия, 1C:Управление предприятием и 1C:Управление холдингом на английский язык. Сегодня мы готовы поделиться собственным опытом и предложить уникальный продукт – курсы английского языка для разработчиков и консультантов 1С. Фокусируясь на главном – продуктах 1С, мы научим, как понимать техническую документацию, общаться с заказчиком, оказывать ИТ-поддержку и многое другое.

Если ты давно хотел «подтянуть» английский, этот опрос для тебя https://docs.google.com/forms/d/10_E...it?usp=sharing.

----------


## iLocalize

Верная ссылка на опрос - https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...rm?usp=sf_link

----------


## Sokkyra

Очень хочу подтянуть и научиться работать с английской версией программы!

----------


## iLocalize

Здорово, пройдите опрос по ссылке (сообщение 2), мы свяжемся с вами, как только курс будет разработан.

----------


## iLocalize

> На каком подходе разрабатываете курс?


Даю ссылку на сайт с описанием курса http://rise1c.academy/

----------


## iLocalize

> На каком подходе разрабатываете курс?


Даю ссылку на сайт с описанием курса http://rise1c.academy/

----------


## iLocalize

> Так это чисто английские слова выучить, которые есть в программе и все?


Этот курс нацелен на знакомство с программой и конфигуратором на английском (обзоры каждой подсистемы и конфигуратора), а также учит программистов писать код, строки локализации, технические задания и оказывать поддержку. До конца года также планируем создать подробный курс на английском языке по функционалу 1C:Drive для консультантов 1С, а также по программе Rise Accounting, которая активно продается в ЮАР.

----------


## iLocalize

> Так это чисто английские слова выучить, которые есть в программе и все?


Этот курс нацелен на знакомство с программой и конфигуратором на английском (обзоры каждой подсистемы и конфигуратора), а также учит программистов писать код, строки локализации, технические задания и оказывать поддержку. До конца года также планируем создать подробный курс на английском языке по функционалу 1C:Drive для консультантов 1С, а также по программе Rise Accounting, которая активно продается в ЮАР.

----------


## iLocalize

Все верно, программированию курс не учит. Предполагается, что программист уже умеет программировать и знаком с программой 1С:УНФ. Мы учим выполнять ежедневную работу на английском. Фокус делается на тех задачах, которые нужны программисту при работе с зарубежными партнерами (мы регулярно публикуем вакансии зарубежных партнеров, открытая вакансия в данный момент -https://vk.com/rise1cenglish?w=wall-155573451_120).
Демо-версия курса - https://stepik.org/course/3738/syllabus

----------

